# I Need Help Identifying Bottle-New Here



## yorinty (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all. I'm hoping someone can help me ID this bottle. It's brown, is approx. 5" in height. The letters WLH, written inside a circle, are on the front of the bottle and underneath it reads: 1877. Can anyone help? Here is the bottle:

 http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/bonnallen/bottle.jpg


----------



## yorinty (Apr 4, 2007)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/bonnallen/bottle.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## yorinty (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh dear, how does one post a photo? This usually works but all you're getting is the html.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 4, 2007)

It's in your first post, you can post pic right from your puter no need to go through a host. Bottom of where you are posting message. Click on the embed picture in post> then the Click here to upload and it will take you to where you store the pics on your puter. It will tell you when the pic finishes uploading then hit OK or preview to see what it looks like. Pic needs to be less than 200kb


----------



## yorinty (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you for your info, I didn't know I could upload right from my puter. I was able to go back and edit my first post and supply the link. I actually figured that out. LOL Thanks again.


----------



## LC (Apr 7, 2007)

The bottle looks to be English to me, possibly, a beer?


----------

